# CZ SP-01 Tactical



## brifol6111 (May 6, 2008)

Well I bit the bullet and bought one. Its been sitting in my local dealers case for about 2 months now and it looks like it gonna be a good shooter. I bought it primarily as a plinker and I think I got a good deal, $625 with 5 mags.

Tell me what ya'll think and if anyone has experience with the SP-01 series I'd like to hear about it.

Foley.


----------



## Big Dog222 (Jul 4, 2008)

I have shot the CZ 75 SP-01 Shadow (9mm) and liked it. So I have also bought one. Unfortunately where I live the gun cost £700 ($1,400) and I will have to wait 3-4month for my FAC to clear. Mean while I can just look at it in the dealers shop and steal a shot from the kind guys at the range who own them.

Two other guys in my club are also waiting on them.

I think you have a better gun than just a plinker M8, you have a competition gun. Hope you enjoy:smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The CZ pistols seem to run under the radar of the American gunner and why I don't know. They are a very fine pistol and will give you a life time of good service. I got the CZ-75B on my radar and I hope to land one some day. :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## pakmc (Jan 11, 2008)

*cz's*

the Spo1 is a very accurate pistol and relibiable. Mine shot a 1" grouip the other day from a rest at 10 yards. But don't pass up a CZ 85 or 85 combat. with that throught, try a CZ 75 "D"(or PCR) (same gun)
I shot mine today (10 yards off a rest) and it shot a 1/2" hole that was just a big hole in the targer.
Do I like CZ's yes, I have most of them. (not the RAMI's) I try not to do plastic guns. And I have most of the Bersa line, I like them a bunch also.
I don't do Kimber's, Glocks, H&K's and Walthers. But there is a browning High power clone that will shoot with any of the other pistols. as in !" groups at 10 yards. 
MY CZ 85's are more accurate than my CZ champion in 9mm and it cost's three times as much.
Pat


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

pakmc said:


> Do I like CZ's yes, I have most of them. (not the RAMI's) I try not to do plastic guns.


The Rami was first only aval with a metal frame. The Rami P came out several years later.


----------



## funkyjunk (Jul 30, 2008)

Just picked up the CZ 75B at Champion Firearms in College Station, TX and noticed the SP-01 Tactical listed for $551.


----------



## dieselman (Jul 16, 2008)

I just paid 505 shipped for my SP-01 Tactical from ghostholster.com, best prices ive seen anywhere from Angus.


----------



## dohc97 (Oct 27, 2007)

Also got my SP01 from Angus for the same price. I had them install a pair of CZ wood grips before shipping it to me.


----------



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Picked up a SP01 about 2 weeks ago. So far went to the range 2 times with it. It just seems to get better and better. I have about 400 rds thru it so far. The DA is a little stiff and long but I hope it will work it's self out as others have said. Might have a trigger job done on it after some time. 
Right now I am trying to figure out what to do with the "trigger slap" I am experiencing with my Rami.


----------



## UA8 (Dec 7, 2008)

I just looked on that site and they were somewhere around $660 when did you guys get yours?


----------

